# If you get headaches...



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I've had headaches/migraines almost every day for the past 6 years. What is that stuff exactly? Where do you buy it? I'd definitely be interested as the migraines are becoming way too frequent recently for my liking.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

It's in the vitamin aisle at any store that sells that stuff. I honestly don't know what it does. Just heard about it from a friend and was desparate so I gave it a try. I've since found out grapefruit juice magnifies the effect which is why it might be working so well for me. I drink a lot of grapefruit juice.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll have to try that! Thanks


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I've seen commercials for the stuff but can't remember what it said right now. Maybe ill give it a try, I was out on migraine prevention meds 2 yrs ago but they only work if I catch the migraine in time.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We can also get headaches/migraine in rebound from taking pain medication and that is one tough cycle to break. I've noticed a reduction in frequency and severity since I started drinking about 3 oz. of kombucha tea daily for about two months. It's loaded with probiotics, especially the B complex which helps relax the body. I'm also sleeping better. One can buy it but so much cheaper to make and is actually better.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

CoQ10 is Coenzyme Q 10, in case anyone is interested in doing some research on it.


----------

